# Renewal of accompanying spouse after securing Perm Residence



## Alfexpat (Jan 24, 2015)

Hope you are well on this helpful platform.

l am now a South African Identity holder courtesy of Permanent residence. Now l want to renew (if not to change the status) my wife's long term temporary visa as well as to change my child's visa to a study visa. (as she is starting Grade 1 next year).

Their permits are due to expire within 3 months time ( intending to do it 60 days before expiry though 2 and half months l applied for Permanent residents for them), but, now as they were attached on my work permit to expire in 2018 which l think its no longer functional. How will it work as far as extension is concerned as l now have any SA ID? 

Does it mean l have to change their status or only renew my wife's'? If to renew to which section as the coding numbers have changed?

To shed more light my wife and child have accompanying Visa backdated to before the new immigration laws came into effect.

Thank you in advance.


----------

